# Amazing, some advice given in here, just amazing...



## Hogwildz (Feb 9, 2014)

Since first signing up in 2006 here, I have seen so much good advice. From home DIY'ers and pros alike.
All for the common cause of helping others enjoy wood burning for heat, and ambiance, yet to do it safely as possible.

Sure there were a couple over zealous "code enforcers" around, but even their intention was to provide folks with proper, safe information to burn safely and smart.

I have to say, in the 8 years since coming here, the majority of the advice has always been top notch. Even debates stirred up a good thought process.
But the last few years, I have noticed so much crap for advice, that I call BS it as I see it, just that, crap.

What really concerns me, is the amount of actual/ self proclaimed (who really knows?) ,"Professionals" &/or "experienced for umpteenth godly amount of years" people giving out just plain bad advice.

This is why I will say take any info with a grain of salt. If they seem like they are talking out their arse, most likely they are, and really don't know crap, or have had bad burning/installing habits for many years.
Doing something wrong for many years, does NOT make you a professional or experienced at doing it right. It makes you experienced or a pro in doing something wrong for many years, and most likely giving poor advice for just as long.

I can only say, as I have said before. If you are looking for advice with anything in this world, consider it all with a grain of salt, and do much research, rather than rely on some person on the internet who thinks they know the answer. This is a great place for research, and some advice. I strongly urge when you see many with certain advice, to consider that advice over one or two individuals, who are more out to prove how "right" and "experienced" they are, than give your sound advice. 

Some may even think they are giving good advise, and truly just don't know any better.
Just be careful in what you consider during your research and requests for advice.
Some can be poorly advised, dangerous, or even deadly down the road.

Shaking my damn head.


----------



## yooperdave (Feb 9, 2014)

Well said.


----------



## CenterTree (Feb 9, 2014)

Hogwildz said:


> Since ...
> 
> .....Just be careful in what you consider during your research and requests for advice.
> Some can be poorly advised, dangerous, or even deadly down the road.
> ...



Thanks, I will take your post "with a grain of salt".






.

What you said though can be true of a lot of things in life in general.


----------



## Cynnergy (Feb 9, 2014)

One of the issues that I find with the Hearth is that there is a lot of great info here, but it isn't often easy to find quickly.  Many people come to ask questions that have simple answers, but experienced forum users get bored answering the same things time and again, so new forum users jump in and that can lead to uninformed opinions.

I don't find the stickies all that useful - I'm too lazy to click on all of the links!  

What about an official hearth.com beginner's guide to burning handbook?  I like the articles a lot, but they could be expanded and improved upon.  We could then post some 'homework' for posters via a link to the appropriate chapter for easy questions.

I would be happy to offer my services to hearth.com LLC to write it .


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 9, 2014)

Cynnergy said:


> I would be happy to offer my services to hearth.com LLC to write it .



Start a conversation with webfish, the site owner. I understand he pays the same for writing that he pays for moderating.


----------



## Fred Wright (Feb 9, 2014)

This is often the case with forums sites. The trolling (I call it) is often seasonal. It's been a long, old-fashioned winter this year and I guess a lot of folks are suffering from cabin fever. So they'll spend more time online to vent.


----------



## Dave A. (Feb 9, 2014)

Maybe too many members see advice given that they realize is wrong, but don't speak up about it directly.


----------



## n3pro (Feb 9, 2014)

My only comment is membership has gone way up since 2006 (which is great) but that also means the increase in traffic and bad information. Personally this site has the best good advice to poor advice ratio that I have seen on a forum. Like others said though, your advice applies to life in general. Research, question, research some more. This should be a source not the only source. 

Like any forum though, the same questions pop up over and over again and some of the wisest get burned out answering the same questions so they tend to drag there feet and the bad advice picks up. With the amount of people and post on here it is great to see so many of you that have been around for so long. From my experience that is also a rarity.


----------



## Hogwildz (Feb 9, 2014)

Dave A. said:


> Maybe too many members see advice given that they realize is wrong, but don't speak up about it directly.


Agreed. Anyone that knows me, knows I have no problem speaking my mind, and pointing out if I believe advice is poor or dangerous.
Same goes for my advice, take with a grain of salt, unless the majority agrees with me, then I may be on to something.
I tend to offer input in things I have actually done or worked on, and know it is standard form or overkill even, or a few other things I feel I can offer knowledge about, otherwise I keep my cave mouth shut.

I also agree with pro that the ratio far outweighs on the side of positive, good advice. Although the ratio does seems to have gone up on the shat advice the last couple years (good still outweighing the poor). And also agreed to the factor of more members, and more bored winter stuck members. I do wish more would step up and advise if they feel some just piss poor advice is being given to some poor person that knows no better, and may head that advise and really set themselves up for issues on the horizon. I  know there are a few true pros that know their stuff, and DIY's with true knowledge doing what they can, and it can feel redundant at times. I can't and won't turn the other way when I see shat for advice is given, and don't give a (insert your favorite cuss word here) what anyone thinks of me. I would rather seem like an ahole Neanderthal and avoid someone having to go through unnecessary heartache, then just wait for someone else to hopefully chime in.
I don't consider myself a pro, as I do not do it for a living, but long timers here know what I have done, and I will do almost anything to help a burning brother out. 
Everyone stay warm, enjoy your heat, and may safety always prevail over stupidity.


----------



## webby3650 (Feb 9, 2014)

My problem is I'm too busy installing this time of year to chime in very much. Thanks to the iPhone, its a little easier.


----------



## Hogwildz (Feb 9, 2014)

Busy is good, and you do more than many others as far as giving some good input.


----------



## webby3650 (Feb 9, 2014)

Hogwildz said:


> Busy is good, and you do more than many others as far as giving some good input.


Thanks.
This has been a very busy year so far! People are finding out the hard way that relying on others for your heat can be bad!


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Feb 9, 2014)

Hogwildz said:


> *people giving out just plain bad advice*.
> 
> .



Like what, for example?


----------



## Hogwildz (Feb 9, 2014)

Not going to get into specifics, or point individuals out Redd. It seems pretty obvious to me, and I am sure others and even you may see this stuff at times.
I'm not referring to you. You have good advice in between your obvious sarcasm ;-)


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Feb 9, 2014)

Hogwildz said:


> Not going to get into specifics, or point individuals out Redd. It seems pretty obvious to me, and I am sure others and even you may see this stuff at times.
> I'm not referring to you. You have good advice in between your obvious sarcasm ;-)



Ahhhh. . .

Thanks


----------



## Ashful (Feb 9, 2014)

Okay... I'll fess up.  It's me!



Hogwildz said:


> Doing something wrong for many years, does NOT make you a professional or experienced at doing it right. It makes you experienced or a pro in doing something wrong for many years, and most likely giving poor advice for just as long...


<applause>


----------



## BrowningBAR (Feb 10, 2014)

Bigg_Redd said:


> Like what, for example?



Claiming one type of stove is junk, primarily because they don't know how to run their stove.
Claiming economic steel stoves are junk (you get what you pay for is the claim.)
Insisting certain size stoves will magically produce more heat than larger stoves.
Insisting their stove will heat far more square footage than it is possible.
Pushing new buyers towards the stove they own because that is the best stove ever.
New stoves need perfect wood
New stoves are complicated and requires tons of research.
Cast irons stoves are the best materials for stoves.
Can't get a soapstone stove over XXX degrees
Something, something, BTU ratings, something, something, emissions.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Feb 10, 2014)

BrowningBAR said:


> Claiming one type of stove is junk, primarily because they don't know how to run their stove.
> *Claiming economic steel stoves are junk (you get what you pay for is the claim.)*
> Insisting certain size stoves will magically produce more heat than larger stoves.
> 
> ...




Guilty.  Though I stand by much of that horrible advice.


----------



## Dakotas Dad (Feb 10, 2014)

At least some of BB's can be covered by the fact that many have experience with only one stove or brand I think.. I am lucky in that in my short time I have been able to play pretty hard with 4 stoves, from 3 different manufacturers. But I don't consider myself a pro in anyway, and certainly hope I am not a culprit in this.. the thread about glass cleaning not-withstanding.. 

Oh, and you can't get soapstone stoves above a certain XXX temperature. They turn to lava if you do. (my dad once "melted dirt" in a runaway ceramics kiln..)


----------



## razerface (Feb 10, 2014)

Hogwildz said:


> Agreed. Anyone that knows me, knows I have no problem speaking my mind, and pointing out if I believe advice is poor or dangerous.





> Not going to get into specifics, or point individuals out Redd. It seems pretty obvious to me, and I am sure others and even you may see this stuff at times.



you have to go one way or the other. You can't "point them out" and "not point them out"

I see this on every forum i go to. The experienced telling the unexperienced that they are dragging the site down with incorrect advice.

If you truely believe this,, you would have already disputed all of the bad advice you have seen,,instead of starting a thread telling everyone it "should be done"

I have seen you disagree with advice, so I think your heart is in the right place on it,,, just noting the "this place is going to he!! thread" that is the common denominator of all forums


----------



## branchburner (Feb 10, 2014)

"All I say is by way of discourse, and nothing by way of advice. I should not speak so boldly if it were my due to be believed." - Montaigne

There is a reason that is in my sig... just as I would have others apply it to me on any forum, I apply it to them (whether they like it or not). The internet is a great tool if used wisely. But there is now simply TOO MUCH info out there, so it has to be filtered and vetted as to its quality. That takes a little extra time, but it's simple math: the more overall info available, the more useless/false/harmful info available (especially in politics!).

As an example, I do not quickly judge items on Amazon by their "average" customer review; I look at a few 5* and a few 1* reviews and get a feel for WHO is talking, and WHY they are giving a product thumbs up or thumbs down. Even then, its easy to get burned: I just bought an expensive pair of "warm" (NOT) gloves on the basis of the only two reviews found, both 5*. Even if I had found these gloves in a store, they feel nice, and there is no way I would have known they sucked until they were field tested. But now my 1* exists as a counterbalance to the advice that says "buy these great gloves".

It doesn't worry me at all that a certain amount of bad info is floating around out there, and right here on this forum. In the pre-internet days, you could just as easily stumble onto bad info from a friend, relative, salesman or other "pro"... but back then, you didn't have the vast resource of the web to discover what idiots such bad-advice-mongers were!

To come on this or any site, and NOT take with a grain of salt the very first piece of uncorroborated advice you see, would be foolish... no different than walking down the street and asking the first guy you see how you should invest your retirement funds, and then doing it. Frankly, if you're that dumb, you get what you deserve.


----------



## msherer (Feb 10, 2014)

Two of my favorite sayings at work:

"I heard" & "someone said."

Recently a new person we hired started smelling like alcohol after lunch.  He's a great worker so I was a bit startled that this happened all of a sudden.  When we talked he told me several of his co-workers told him that written policy said it was ok to have 2 beers at lunch.  Come to find out all 8 technicians believed this policy existed.  WhenI talked to everyone no one actually read this policy, they heard or someone said.  I am just as much at fault for this because I have never reviewed the alcohol/drug policy with the team.  

Bad information is everywhere and I'm sure I've passed on my share of it through the years.  I'm all for calling someone out when it's BS.  I would do it privately myself but to each his own.

Most of the forums I visit end up being a battle of egos.  It's difficult to have a discussion when everyone is right with no exceptions.  That's why I like this forum so much.  Everyone seems pretty reasonable.  I've been involved with cutting and burning wood since I can remember and thought myself to be somewhat of an expert.  Then I found this forum.  I didn't realize that this is an actual science/art.  It's no longer cut, split, stack and burn.  It is so much more than that.  This forum has greatly improved the way I do things and the information is invaluable.  The best part is that everyone is willing to share.  So, thanks to everyone who contributes.


----------



## begreen (Feb 10, 2014)

Before posting here remember that:
a) Hearth.com is about helping people. It is not about pushing "my way or the highway".
b) What you are reading here are opinions, that's all
c) Humor often does not come off well in a short post, sarcasm even less so
d) People are not mind readers. Be clear in your communications to avoid misinterpretation


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 10, 2014)

I try to talk on the subjects/products I know & what I've learned in the field. I know that there a number of stove designs & manufacturers that I am unfamiliar with &  I try not to comment on their issues unless the post has been sitting for a while in the "unanswered threads" category. Even then, unless I can download an install manual, read thru it & find an answer, I won't comment. I may be one of those that HW refers to who cites years of experience, but it doesn't bother me, because I DO have it & that's all I can draw upon to help people in here. I was taught by people with MORE years in this industry than I will ever hope to have & I truly believe that I was instructed correctly. I still do occasional installs & service on wood, pellet & gas appliances, & hope to for the foreseeable future. I do it primarily because I know how to do it safely, since in this industry a mistake can mean death. I WILL admit that the extra cash is a nice incentive.


----------



## CenterTree (Feb 10, 2014)

begreen said:


> Before posting here remember that:
> a) Hearth.com is about helping people. It is not about pushing "my way or the highway".
> b) What you are reading here are opinions, that's all
> c) Humor often does not come off well in a short post, sarcasm even less so
> d) People are not mind readers. Be clear in your communications to avoid misinterpretation




Here, let me help out.
This is just my opinion, but,
I have NO IDEA what you just said.






Plus, I will make this post a little longer so that the sarcasm is NOT missed.





Seriously though: All those points are spot on.


----------



## Kevin Dolan (Feb 10, 2014)

begreen said:


> Before posting here remember that:
> a) Hearth.com is about helping people. It is not about pushing "my way or the highway".
> b) What you are reading here are opinions, that's all
> c) Humor often does not come off well in a short post, sarcasm even less so
> d) People are not mind readers. Be clear in your communications to avoid misinterpretation


Begreen I totally agree. I try to communicate my experience and if that helps so be it. I value the opinions of people on this forum and am glad sometimes there is some humour too


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 10, 2014)

It is informative to hear other members comment on stoves they own and have hands on experience with,but most of us know who the experts are here. 
 Also its important to own and operate a stove for several years before giving advice.
 1 year is just NOT enough time to know a particular stove well enough to give much advice.AN opinion yes, advice not so much. I never knew a thing about moisture content till i found this site.
Im still learning something new every day. Theres a a lot of mis-information out there about wood and wood stoves so i guess its our mission to correct as much of it as possible.


----------



## jharkin (Feb 10, 2014)

BrowningBAR said:


> Claiming one type of stove is junk, primarily because they don't know how to run their stove.
> Claiming economic steel stoves are junk (you get what you pay for is the claim.)
> Insisting certain size stoves will magically produce more heat than larger stoves.
> Insisting their stove will heat far more square footage than it is possible.
> ...




Don't forgot that catalytic stoves are so complex you need a PHd to figure it out and the cat needs to be changed every year at a thousand bucks a pop 

he he


Funny I think the stove I happen to own is the only one Ive never actually  recommended to anyone.....


----------



## jharkin (Feb 10, 2014)

The other one that gets me is when I see somebody giving a wild guess answer about a stove they dont have any experience of, and in 5 minutes I can google the manufacturer, download the owners manual and find the right answer.

I will sometimes respond in that case and maybe post a screenshot of said downloaded manual for reference; and I try to be clear that Im going by the manual not personal experience.

I know these cases are usually not intentional, but can cause confusion nonetheless. Im sure if I went back and read my own posts from my first couple years here I pulled the know it all routine more than once so I'm trying to make a conscious effort not to do that and cut new members slack 



Overall, I'd second the thought that on balance this is the best most informative place on the net. bar none.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 10, 2014)

jharkin said:


> Don't forgot that catalytic stoves are so complex you need a PHd to figure it out and the cat needs to be changed every year at a thousand bucks a pop
> he he
> Funny I think the stove I happen to own is the only one Ive never actually  recommended to anyone.....


Id love to own a cat stove.,That is probably my next stove purchase. I hold them in high regard mainly from opinions of members here i respect. Would you recommend your brand?  How does it stack up against BK and other cats.?


----------



## Jags (Feb 10, 2014)

Seasoned Oak said:


> How does it stack up against BK and other cats.?



Hey now, lets not turn this perfectly good...ummm...thread in to a stove thread.


----------



## Cynnergy (Feb 10, 2014)

I agree with HW that I am guilty sometimes of not correcting posts that are obviously wrong, but the reason is that I am still a new burner and fairly new to the forum.  I don't have the confidence that comes from years of experience with burning, nor am I a dealer or an installer.  Still, I feel that I can help sometimes when there are obvious issues, and most of the time I will preface comments with 'other members here say that...' or whatever.  For example, a poster who complains about no heat out of their stoves who are burning oak that was split 2 weeks ago.  I have never burned oak and probably never will due to my location, but I can still let them know that oak takes a long time to dry and most members here give it at least 2-3 years CSS.  I can also add some ways of helping to get not-so-perfect wood to burn better, all of which I have learned from others here.  Hopefully most of the time I've got it about right and if not someone else will jump in to correct me.

I have no opinion on cats, although I am thinking of one for my next stove purchase  .


----------



## jharkin (Feb 10, 2014)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Would you recommend your brand?


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 10, 2014)

Go to stove shops. Read all of the stove user's manuals. Search hearth.com for pertinent and impertinent information. Read all of the other info on the web and then go do what Brotherbart told you to do in the first place.


----------



## logger (Feb 10, 2014)

msherer said:


> Recently a new person we hired started smelling like alcohol after lunch.  He's a great worker so I was a bit startled that this happened all of a sudden.  When we talked he told me several of his co-workers told him that written policy said it was ok to have 2 beers at lunch.  Come to find out all 8 technicians believed this policy existed.  WhenI talked to everyone no one actually read this policy, they heard or someone said.  I am just as much at fault for this because I have never reviewed the alcohol/drug policy with the team.


Well???  Can you guys have the two beers at lunch or not?  I may need a job app sent my way


----------



## Ashful (Feb 10, 2014)

I just hang out here for the wimmen.


----------



## Hogwildz (Feb 10, 2014)

razerface said:


> you have to go one way or the other. You can't "point them out" and "not point them out"
> 
> I see this on every forum i go to. The experienced telling the unexperienced that they are dragging the site down with incorrect advice.
> 
> ...


Again, those that have been here a while and some new members, know how I am, and If you read any threads where I called BS, or advised of poor advise given, those threads speak for themselves.
It is common knowledge not to purposely point out and attack an individual or individuals with a specific threads geared towards doing so.
This is for just about any decent forum site.
I can remember a few members who are no longer members for doing such, and one was a jackhole that did so with me years back.

I dispute what I want to in the thread that it pertains to, more than most.
The purpose of this thread is to point out the rise in such issues, and sure some venting to boot.
The main purpose is to give those looking for knowledge and advice to do much research and take advise as I said, with a grain of salt.
There is mostly some great advice on here, but there is quite a bit more jacks of all trades, masters of none, giving not so good advice, and to a person who knows no better, this can be potentially dangerous.
I never said anything about dragging the site down, just voicing observance of more BS than typical of years past. That will come with having more members than ever before. Just want the new members who may have no knowledge, to be aware that is all.

The absolute worst is someone claiming to have been doing something for so long, and been doing it improper and advising same to other inexperienced folks.
This is why I tell many new folks who are just getting into this, to do lots of research, take their time, and try to filter through good advise Vs. not good advise.
Not always easy to do, but just bringing it to light.


----------



## Hogwildz (Feb 10, 2014)

DAKSY said:


> I try to talk on the subjects/products I know & what I've learned in the field. I know that there a number of stove designs & manufacturers that I am unfamiliar with &  I try not to comment on their issues unless the post has been sitting for a while in the "unanswered threads" category. Even then, unless I can download an install manual, read thru it & find an answer, I won't comment. I may be one of those that HW refers to who cites years of experience, but it doesn't bother me, because I DO have it & that's all I can draw upon to help people in here. I was taught by people with MORE years in this industry than I will ever hope to have & I truly believe that I was instructed correctly. I still do occasional installs & service on wood, pellet & gas appliances, & hope to for the foreseeable future. I do it primarily because I know how to do it safely, since in this industry a mistake can mean death. I WILL admit that the extra cash is a nice incentive.


My comment was not aimed at you, and although we have disagreed on a couple things, I still respect that you try and help with what you know. That is all any of us can and should do.
If I don't know jack about something, then I don't say jack either. Even untouched posts, I still won't if I simply know nothing about what is being asked.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 10, 2014)

Usually if someone is giving half-baked bad advice one of the moderators will step in and correct it,iv seen that quite a bit.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 10, 2014)

Given the general nature of the thread I am moving it to The Nook.


----------



## fossil (Feb 10, 2014)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Usually if someone is giving half-baked bad advice one of the moderators will step in and correct it,iv seen that quite a bit.



There aren't enough of us to always be on top of every thread.  We depend on members using the Report function to bring problems we may not be aware of to our attention.  Rick


----------



## Hogwildz (Feb 10, 2014)

My main point was trying to warn less experienced folks or ones considering installed and burning a stove or insert, to do diligent research, and not just go by a person's advise or lead.
And also that some who give advice, to think before they type, and consider that someone may follow that advise and seriously regret it.
I am not trying to make anyone feel butt hurt, and I also think they know who they are, and many others on here do also.
Set the false pride and trying to save the day crap aside, and just offer what you know, if you think it is right.
And if your giving wild arse guesses or giving advise for burning habits that your grandpappy's grandpappy taught down the line, it may not jive with the real world today.
We have the luxury of having all this knowledge of the internet today, especially this site. And of course a minority of it will be sketchy.

I know I ain't always right, and this is why I gear my responses more to things I do know very well.
Feel free to shitcan this thread, just want some folks to avoid unnecessary issues that can be avoided.
Not meaning it to go in a direction it shouldn't.


----------



## Motor7 (Feb 10, 2014)

Here's my .02. I think that those here that have more experience and more knowledge with multiple stove set-ups/mfgr's have a fine line to walk. If you come over sounding like a overbearing expert, then some will tune you out....it's human nature. It takes skill to turn someone around and educate them without making them feel like an idiot or piss them off. And if you do that(slam them), then you have just squandered a golden opportunity to teach someone something that might save their life, or their family's life.

In my past life I was an instructor in a few things. Before that I had some really fantastic instructors, and a few arse holes that had the knowledge, but meted it out only when they deemed you worthy and only after they had made you feel foolish. Even as an instructor, I was always seeking more, always learning new methods, trying new things. No matter what tier of knowledge you have mastered, there is always another tier. 

The majority of the expert's here handle themselves well. I have seen a few pop off, then later back up and explain things better. The bottom line is that as long as you experienced guys and gals are around, I think there is no need to warn newbies to be careful on taking advise. Controversial issues are handled on the threads so everyone can see/hear/learn, then the newbie can make his/her own rational judgement. That is really all that can be done.


----------



## razerface (Feb 11, 2014)

fossil said:


> There aren't enough of us to always be on top of every thread.  We depend on members using the Report function to bring problems we may not be aware of to our attention.  Rick


that is an odd comment,,or I don't understand what you mean. 

You depend on members to report what they believe, is incorrect (halfbaked)advice in a thread?


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 11, 2014)

Its also very possible for 2 people to have a very different experience,s with the very same stove given differences in flue height ,draft,house size,insulation levels and most important wood quality and moisture content. ect.


razerface said:


> that is an odd comment,,or I don't understand what you mean.
> You depend on members to report what they believe, is incorrect (halfbaked)advice in a thread?


Exactly, there is a lot going on here and only a few mods online at a time. THey do a pretty good job of keeping the peace but they cant be everywhere.


----------



## razerface (Feb 11, 2014)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Its also very possible for 2 people to have a very different experience,s with the very same stove given differences in flue height ,draft,house size,insulation levels and most important wood quality and moisture content. ect.
> 
> Exactly, there is a lot going on here and only a few mods online at a time. THey do a pretty good job of keeping the peace but they cant be everywhere.


i wasn't referring to "keeping the peace". I took the comment as moderators wanting  people report what the person perceived as "incorrect advice"


----------



## Ehouse (Feb 11, 2014)

c) Humor often does not come off well in a short post, sarcasm even less so

Dually noted, but it's tough.  I always wanted to be a stand up canadian.


----------



## Jags (Feb 11, 2014)

razerface said:


> i wasn't referring to "keeping the peace". I took the comment as moderators wanting  people report what the person perceived as "incorrect advice"



Yes - if a post is obviously out of line - report it.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Feb 11, 2014)

Ehouse said:


> c) Humor often does not come off well in a short post, sarcasm even less so
> 
> Dually noted, but it's tough.  I always wanted to be a stand up canadian.



Wouldn't you rather be an up-state NewYorkian?


----------



## Jags (Feb 11, 2014)

Ehouse said:


> I always wanted to be a stand up canadian.



I have found most of our Canadian members to be quite good folks.


----------



## Lighting Up (Feb 11, 2014)

Hogwildz...hang in there, I look forward to your posts your always helping someone out, just like all the Mods too.


----------



## fossil (Feb 11, 2014)

razerface said:


> You depend on members to report what they believe, is incorrect (halfbaked)advice in a thread?



That's exactly what I mean...as well as "un-forum-like" behavior.


----------



## razerface (Feb 11, 2014)

fossil said:


> That's exactly what I mean...as well as "un-forum-like" behavior.


forgetting the un-forum-behavior,,,,I understand the mods function there.

But, as I read this thread,,  if a post is reported by a member who believes the advice given is wrong,,,you are telling me that post will be modified with the moderators version of the truth,,,or will the mod refute the advice in another post?

I am sorry if i am slow catching on here,,,just wondering now if all posts i read are the original posters words,,or moderators words that have been substituted.

Am i understanding correctly?


----------



## Jags (Feb 11, 2014)

Mods don't make a habit of changing posts.  We delete them.


----------



## fossil (Feb 11, 2014)

razerface said:


> Am i understanding correctly?



No, you're not.  Mods rarely change anything in someone's post.  I'll edit profanity sometimes, that's about it.  We don't put words in other peoples' mouths. IF you call attention to a post that you believe contains incorrect/unsafe/inappropriate guidance, we'll take a look at it and maybe comment with a post of our own or whatever...but we won't go into the OP's post and change it.


----------



## Woody Stover (Feb 11, 2014)

Hogwildz said:


> I have noticed so much crap for advice, that I call BS it as I see it, just that, crap.


You're talking about the science and religion zealots in that other thread, aren't you? It should be obvious that the human race was created by aliens. But who created the soul?  And after having attained the singularity, why are the aliens trying to get one back?


----------



## razerface (Feb 11, 2014)

fossil said:


> No, you're not.  Mods rarely change anything in someone's post.  I'll edit profanity sometimes, that's about it.  We don't put words in other peoples' mouths. IF you call attention to a post that you believe contains incorrect/unsafe/inappropriate guidance, we'll take a look at it and maybe comment with a post of our own or whatever...but we won't go into the OP's post and change it.


 got it, thanks


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Feb 11, 2014)

Cynnergy said:


> What about an official hearth.com beginner's guide to burning handbook?


 


thats actually funny, i was talking to my wife last night about my thoughts of actually writing a book. "so you want heat with wood"  with the subtitle "woodburning 101"

over the years ive accumulated a lot of both technical and practical knowledge (a lot of it from this site)  and i think if i were to be able to tie it al together it would be a handy thing for those who wish to get into woodburning.


----------



## Cynnergy (Feb 11, 2014)

Ehouse said:


> I always wanted to be a stand up canadian.



I'll talk to the Prime Minister - we'll see what we can do .


----------



## bag of hammers (Feb 11, 2014)

Ehouse said:


> I always wanted to be a stand up canadian.



Me too


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 12, 2014)

My wife and I have actually given some thought to retiring to Canada. Prince Edward Island is a truly special province and island.


----------



## Ehouse (Feb 12, 2014)

firefighterjake said:


> My wife and I have actually given some thought to retiring to Canada. Prince Edward Island is a truly special province and island.




Off topic, but me too.  I fell in love with that little yellow cottage surrounded by Lupines that sits on the hill above Orwell's Cove!


----------



## Dave A. (Feb 12, 2014)

razerface said:


> forgetting the un-forum-behavior,,,,I understand the mods function there.
> 
> But, as I read this thread,,  if a post is reported by a member who believes the advice given is wrong,,,you are telling me that post will be modified with the moderators version of the truth,,,or will the mod refute the advice in another post?
> 
> ...



There was a recent thread on stoves forum , OP wanted advice on a new stove.  Replier 1 recommended a dealer in his area.  Replier 2 related his bad experience with that dealer.  Replier 1 made some insulting remarks about Replier 2, Replier 2 objected.  Apparently something was reported.  End result was all messages after the Replier 1's dealer recommendation were deleted.


----------



## razerface (Feb 12, 2014)

Dave A. said:


> End result was all messages after the Replier 1's dealer recommendation were deleted.


That is the unforumlikebehavior. Everybody expects that to be deleted. I don't care about that stuff. I try (i try)not to argue.

Here is what i questioned.  If you read the thread,,,it was written that the mods want "bad advice" to be reported. I wanted to know what would be done to that "bad advice" Would a mod revise it to be "good advice"?

After all,,,,"bad advice" is something you do not agree with. It may be right, it may be wrong, but if everybody reports what they think(disagree with) as "bad advice",,,,,,,,gonna need more mods.

I just thought, it is an odd thing to want reported.  Not my site,,, not my rules,,was just curious what the results of the reported "bad advice" would be,,,fossil told me..


----------



## Hardrockmaple (Feb 12, 2014)

firefighterjake said:


> My wife and I have actually given some thought to retiring to Canada. Prince Edward Island is a truly special province and island.




You've never been there in the winter?


----------



## pen (Feb 12, 2014)

Fair warning.  Just because something is reported, doesn't guarantee we will act on it as the reporter would like us to.

I also will say that action taken is done after further research on the subject that the person who reported may or may not know about.

Often times, the mods spend a good deal of time bouncing a situation back and forth to make certain we come up with the best possible action / inaction to a situation.  Often a lot of background research / pm's / emails / etc also takes place.

Sorry if a mod action isn't always to your liking, but I guarantee these things are done as fairly and with the best interest of the site in mind.

Maybe we get it right and then again maybe we do not at times.  In all, the only thing I can guarantee is that this group tries to do right by the site and the members as a whole.

pen


----------



## mikey (Feb 12, 2014)

Enough already.


----------



## Jags (Feb 12, 2014)

mikey said:


> Enough already.



Agreed!


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 13, 2014)

Thread is closed but I am going to respond to the post wondering if we change wording. No. Well, one time in all the years I have been on here. The OP of this thread used a word in a post a few years ago. Knowing I was gonna change it. Kinda daring me too actually.  And I did delete the offending word leaving a (changed by admin) note in the thread.

We don't change'em. If inappropriate it is deleted and we move on. Most of the time the poster knows darn well why it was deleted.


----------



## begreen (Feb 13, 2014)

In truth of advertising I have to say that I frequently fix typos and spelling in the titles of posts. I do this because it makes them easier to search for in the future. And I have been known to add some paragraph spacings to make a post more readable. And I have rotated images. I do this to be helpful because it's in the spirit of Hearth.com. But changing content, no, just janitorial work.


----------



## webbie (Feb 14, 2014)

Long winter, eh????

I think it would be informative to report that the number of reports in a year is probably about what I can count on my fingers.......and most are about personal attacks, not "wrong info"...

Speaking for myself and the past, we never wanted bad or wrong advice reported....the report feature is for SPAM, personal attacks and stuff like that. As we make clear in the faq and elsewhere:

*About Opinions*

Much of the content on Hearth.com is in the realm of opinion, both from myself and from our users. This often means Personality, Passions, Politics and other such filters which we each see situations through.

*About Facts*

Codes, labels, product manuals, training materials and "in the field" practices are dynamic by nature - they change! The NFPA (National Fire Protection Association) printout on my desk has already been replaced by a new and updated version. What met the general requirements last year, may not meet code this year. To confuse issues even further, if the stove was installed last year (to last years code), it does not have to be upgraded!

Code and practices are also open to interpretation, and therefore to the opinion of the AHJ (Authority Having Jurisdiction). Furthermore, codes have exceptions written into them, exceptions which in many instances WILL apply.

For that and other reasons, readers of Hearth.com will often find conflicting information and advice. We are continually updating and improving the site, however existing articles and other entries will often be dated or inaccurate. Your product manual and label (affixed to the product) are the best sources of up-to-date Facts concerning your particular appliance.

*About YOUR Installation and Stove*

It goes without saying that information which is obtained for free over the internet (from afar) is often general in scope. Even with pictures and descriptions, an inspection from a distance is NOT the same as a REAL inspection. Please consult your product manual, code official, local professionals and chimney sweeps and other sources for a hands-on inspection of your particular situation.


----------

